# Операция или можно дальше продолжить гимнастику?



## ЛюдмилаХоханова (22 Июл 2019)

Грыжа с 2017г. Изначально боли начались с поясницы и ушло в ногу. пол года еле ходила. Грыжа была 1,1см. С помощью лфк восстановилось все. Не могла и пары минут стять на ногах. Тогда по нейрохирургам не ходила. Сейчас решила проверить МРТ повторное и грыжа 1,1см с секвестром 0,5мм. было что еле ходила боли были в ноге. Сейчас ничего нет. Один нейрохирург сказал пока не нужна операция. С Клиники Иллизарова г.Курган заведующий отделением нейрохирургии Люлин говорит прооперировал бы тк давит на корешек и может передавить что будет потеря чувствительности и не восстановить ее. дата операции уже 1 авг. Стоит ли идти на нее или продолжить дальше гимнастику? Как понять что операция необходима уже,чтоб не остаться инвалидом? появились покалывания в стопе, ногу чувствую. как понять онемение. когда пальцами пошевелить не можешь?


----------



## La murr (22 Июл 2019)

@ЛюдмилаХоханова, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## ЛюдмилаХоханова (22 Июл 2019)

https://disk.yandex.ru/client/disk ссылка на фото с диска снимков мрт


----------



## La murr (22 Июл 2019)

@ЛюдмилаХоханова, загрузите снимки на форум, следуя данной мной инструкции, пожалуйста.


----------



## ЛюдмилаХоханова (22 Июл 2019)

Описание от 9.06.2019
Лордоз сохранен. Ось позвоночника не отклонена. Высота межпозвоночного диска L5/S1 снижена, сигнал от этого диска по Т2 снижен. высота остальных межпозвоночных дисков не изменена, сигналы от остальных дисков по Т2 снижены незначительно.. Форма и размеры тел позвоночников обычные., дистрофические изменения в теле L4 позвоночника. Костный позвоночный канал не сужен в сагитальной плоскости.
Дорзальные грыжи дисков:
парамедианная правосторонняя L5/S1 размером 1,1см не распространяющаяся в межпозвоночные отверстия с обеих сторон, с компрессией прилежащих секторов дурального мешка и содержимого корешкового канала справа; 
минимальный эффективный саггитальный размер позвоночного канала сужен -1,0см фронтальный не сужен. просвет корешковых каналов на уровне межпозвонкового диска ассиметричен. Просвет спинного канала не сужен во фронтальной плоскости.
Экстрадурально по заднему контуру диска L5/S1 в парамедианном секторе справа определяется дополнительное образование,гипоинтенсивное по Т2 и Т1 размерами 0,4*0,4*0,5см с четкими ровными контурами. Позвоночные суставы контруэнтны.
Сигнал от структур спинного мозга по т2 и т1 не изменен.

Заключение
МР картина дистрофисеких изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника,осложненных грыжеобразованием L5/S1 c формированием саггитального стеноза на уровне L5/S1. дополнительное экстрадуральное образование передних отделов позвоночного канала на уровне тела L5-S1 сегмента (вероятнее грыжевой сектор) по сравнению с МРТ от 21.06.2017 отрицательная динамика,севестирование грыжы L5/S1


Было что еле ходила боли были в ноге. За 2 года было 3 рецедива сильных, что ходить не могла. Первый я полгода не ходила почти. Последующие быстрее восстанавливалось. Сейчас боли прошли. После того как узнала,что точно нужна операция начала прислушиваться к ноге. То непонятное покалывания, то ныть сейчас начала. Зарядку специальную стала делать тщательнее.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июл 2019)

А снимки 2017 года есть?


----------

